# Angeln in Südafrika / Newcastle&Vanderbijl Park



## s3nad (3. März 2016)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich muss nach Ostern beruflich für 14 Tage nach Südafrika, genauer gesagt eine Woche in Newcastle und eine in Vanderbijl Park.
Hab mich soweit schon schlau gemacht was das Mieten des Geräts betrifft da ich nicht so große Lust habe meine Angelrute mitzunehmen.
Leider finde ich keine Informationen darüber welche Fischbestände dort herrschen. Des Weiteren bin ich auf der Suche nach Schonzeiten/Erlaubnisscheine etc. pp.
Vor Ort sich zu informieren ist jetzt kein Problem, jedoch würde ich mich gerne Vorab schlau machen.
Bevor die gloreiche Idee kommt: Nein ich rufe den Laden der das Tackle vermietet nicht aus Deutschland aus an. #d
War jemand aus dem Board schon an der Vaal in South Africa angeln und kann mir Info's dazu geben?
Vllt. hat einer von euch Links zu Informationsseiten.
Jegliche Hilfe ist gern gelesen ;-)


----------



## Knut82 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika / Newcastle&Vanderbijl Park*



s3nad schrieb:


> Bevor die gloreiche Idee kommt: Nein ich rufe den Laden der das Tackle vermietet nicht aus Deutschland aus an. #d


 
 Kann ich verstehen. Aber ne Email kostet nix.

 Gruß,
 Knut


----------



## s3nad (3. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika / Newcastle&Vanderbijl Park*



Knut82 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Aber ne Email kostet nix.
> 
> Gruß,
> Knut



Nun ich weiß nicht ob Du schon mal auf dem Kontinent gewesen bist.
Wärst Du es, wüsstest Du das dein Vorschlag auch nicht so glorreich ist.


----------



## ADYX (3. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika / Newcastle&Vanderbijl Park*

Du kannst Südafrika aber nicht mit dem restlichen Kontinent vergleichen

Hast Du es mal mit diesem Link versucht? Da steht allerhand zum Thema Angeln in Südafrika:

http://www.southafrica.info/travel/surf/fishing.htm#.VthDrfl8dQs


----------



## s3nad (3. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika / Newcastle&Vanderbijl Park*



ADYX schrieb:


> Du kannst Südafrika aber nicht mit dem restlichen Kontinent vergleichen



Da kann ich nix zu sagen. Ich weiß nur wie schwierig es ist mit den SA's zu kommunizieren.
Nicht weil es an sprachlichen Problemen liegt sondern einfach weil die zu faul sind um zu denken. Das Problem hab ich zumindest mit den Malochern auf der Baustelle...

Besten Dank für den Link!


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika / Newcastle&Vanderbijl Park*

Wie oft warst Du denn schon auf dem Kontinent ?

Wenn Du Dich schon vorab bzgl. der Miete des Gerätes schlau machen konntest, wieso geht es denn jetzt nicht bzgl. Angelmöglichkeiten ?

Ich persönlich war leider immer nur in Jo'Burg und Kapstadt und hatte auf meinen Geschäftsreisen keine Zeit, mich ums Angeln zu kümmern, insofern kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.

Aber wenn Du mit der Einstellung, aus Deinem letzten Post hier, vor Ort nach Tipps fragst, wirst Du evtl. nicht übermäßig viele hilfreiche Antworten bekommen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika / Newcastle&Vanderbijl Park*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wie oft warst Du denn schon auf dem Kontinent ?
> 
> Wenn Du Dich schon vorab bzgl. der Miete des Gerätes schlau machen konntest, wieso geht es denn jetzt nicht bzgl. Angelmöglichkeiten ?
> 
> ...




Moin Hein,
sehe ich genauso........ ich war beruflich schon auf allen Kontinenten und arbeite tagtäglich weltweit mit vielen Kollegen anderer Nationen zusammen und sicherlich gibt es bezuegl. "Einstellung ur Arbeit" u.s.w. Unterschiede. 
Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, mit solch einer Einstellung (man hat das Gefühl, da fühlt sich jemand als was "Besseres" ??!!) muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn dort nicht gerade "mit offenen Armen" empfangen wird.|rolleyes
Ein bisschen mehr Respekt würde nicht schaden...... ich halte jedem, egal ob Reinigungskraft oder Director die Tür auf, gehört für mich zum Umgang dazu. 

Aber eben jeder wie er mag und denkt..........


----------



## s3nad (4. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika / Newcastle&Vanderbijl Park*

Also, ich gebe euch recht das mein Post von gestern unglücklich negativ ausgefallen ist.
Habe nur zur Zeit so nen Stress mit den Jungs da unten.
Und mein Ärger rührt daher das die Malocher dort ununterbrochen versuchen einen zu verarschen. Manchmal komme ich mir, ungelogen, wie im Kindergarten vor.
Ich sage nicht das alle auf dem Kontinent so ticken, nur leider die Männer mit denen ich zur Zeit zu tun habe.
Dadurch das ich bisher nicht so viel positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe, ich zig mal belogen und verarscht wurde, ist mein Vertrauen in Sachen Aussagen per Telefon oder Mail total im Eimer.
Ich wollte keineswegs abwerten sein, auch wenn ich es dann doch war. Hab glaube ich einfach nur meinen Unmut an falscher Stelle kundgetan. War gar nicht Sinn des postings.

Wie dem auch sei, besten Dank für die Info's nochmal und ich bin gar nicht so nen Arsch wie ich mich in dem Post leider gebe.


----------

